# almost got killed...



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

alright today was a crazy fuckin day i almost got into like 4 fights today and i almost got killed. so it all started early in the day after school me and my friends walkked pst some kids and they said something and kept looking at us so i flipped them al off and he got in my face so i told him to hit me but he didnt do it (i wasnt even drunk by this poin. and i wasnt about to get arrested just to punch some kid. so later that day wee were drinkin havin a good time then the cops show up swo we left the spot we were paartyin at and started headin out, so we were walkin down to dennys and we were just talkin amongst ourselves and these two guys who were like 25 years old start tellin us to shut the fuck up so me and my friend (it was me, him and and a girl at this point) so we keep walkin and theyre followin us so were like "fuck off we werent even talkin to u" and they keep followin us so we stop and turn around cuz we didnt wanna get sucker punched and one of the guys was really fat and he started pushin my friend and then he punched him and choked him unconsious and i was like "yo fuck off get your buddy off my friend" and he was like "what r u gonna do about it?" so i told him if his fat ass friend got off my buddy we would have just left so thid guy punches me in the stomach and the fat guy pushes me, grabs me by the throat and starts chokin me, and aparently my eyes rolled to the back of my head and the dude hit me in the eye. after it was all over me and my friend were laughin and still lippin these guys off and the girl who was with us was like cryin and couldnt stop shaking for the longest time.

sorry for all the mistakes or if it doesnt make sense, but im drunk right now


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i hate dennys


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude, just start a fight club/MMA/UFC or atleast something semi-organized, these random fights WILL get you killed one day Matt!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^ i already do that with my friends a couple times a month, me and my buddy aare gonna fight the guy who was chokin us on monday


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


>


dont u have something better to do with ur time darren rather than pick on a 16 year old? u know something more grown up and mature since u r definetly those two things


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I am to high on benzos to say much......infact i can not even type very well.....but im glad your alive


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Lyns said:


> I am to high on benzos to say much......infact i can not even type very well.....but im glad your alive


thanks im quite glad to still be alive as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Plz... if you're going to carry on boostin about your girly fights... plz die... although if you're a victim of a fight, please do make a thread about it so I can read it and relate, and pay MR clown no mind... because he has none.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You're the type of 16 year old who goes around with a knife although in your case you don't, you use your fists which I do respect anywho, your still a dick for boosting your fights on a "support" site.

[email protected] you really are a clown, bless you... make me laugh... aww do I hurt your feelings? Sticks and stones clown, you already use them!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Darren, i have nothing against you but i'm not impressed with your behaviour and attitude towards anyone.

PLEASE, STOP IT!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I had stopped it, look at my past posts.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I had stopped it, look at my past posts.


r u fuckin kidding me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Good question, I was relaxed till the gals were at it again... bless. Give me the link to that fight please, I want to see how "serious" it was.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

"dont u have something better to do with ur time darren rather than pick on a 16 year old? u know something more grown up and mature since u r definetly those two things"

darren rocks dude, just check out his posts.. hes totally awesome dude

fuck.... just had a flashback to watching bill and teds big adventure....


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeh i'll pick on 16 year olds who brag about fighing etc... "well done"... Hey AntiSocial put the link to that vid up please, we're here to be made proud of you.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Antisocial....

Man you really need to try to not let your emotions get the best of you...

Really! Do you want to recover form this nasty crap or not? If so you need to change your ways...

I?m not so sure what exactly triggered my DP but I know my Temper got the best of me in and around the time that this crap came into my life... And the reason does not matter and most of all even if it was justified?

*Try to learn from all of this! *

I know you are young but that still does not mean that you get a pass all of the time that you do the wrong things, most of all I would think you might start to have more compassion for others since what you are now going through.... Did you have all of this anger before the DP or is this a result of it?

*Don?t put yourself in these situations*, they are only going to make matters worse for you in the long run.... The advantage you do have is that you are young and you can still change your ways, but with each day that goes by it becomes that much harder to do! I wish I might have seen some of my bad points when I was your age perhaps I would not have gotten myself in this mess after all, who knows?

I?m sure your a good guy , but you just get fired up at a moments notice perhaps, still you need to do what?s best to enable you to get out of this DP hell ! If you are not careful with yourself you might not have to worry about getting out of this DP... If you catch my drift.

This may sound corny, but you have to be on your best behavior, and this means in *all aspects of your life *in order to have a chance to recover!

*Don't loose site of the Big Picture!!*

Scott


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ive always had a temper (irish heritage lol). i dont think i need to change my ways, u cant change people. some peoplke on here make me so angry, u know who you are..


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

irish are quite chilled out tbh mate .. must be some italian in there instead


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

*If you all look top right of your posts there is an icon called Report this post :!: Instead of having a go at each other ,try useing it.*


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats to bad... People can change if they are willing.

Good Luck my friend! This will be my last post on this thread as it needs to be....

Perhaps it will take something more seroius than DP to enable you to see yourself for what you are? ( By this I mean your anger) 
and mind you we all need to be able to do this... So understand Im not slamming you... We all have things we need to work on!

People learn alot about themselves throught their DP experience, and in most the come out of it better than when they went in.... I would think this experience would have let you see things a bit more clearer, but I guess not...

As far as the anger... I will say this you had better learn how to tame it, for it might make the difference in you rercovering!

Maybe it will take having the DP for another say 5 more years before you see the light? Why not learn your lesson now??

I know you have to learn this on your own, but there are alot of wise people here and older too that have allready learned this the hard way... I have about 25 plus years on you and I wish people would have pointed out some of my faults to me when I was your age perhaps I would not be where Im at now?

Dont let the actions of others around you to get you worked up... Focus on getting yourself better! And this means having to Chill Out...

You know this Dp feeds on stress, anxiety, anger and so on , dont fall into the trap!

Scott

P.S I never read your story.. what got you here?? PM me !


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Lyns said:


> *If you all look top right of your posts there is an icon called Report this post :!: Instead of having a go at each other ,try useing it.*


How many off topics have people given me? :|

Lyns that was totally off topic i'm going to report you! :lol:


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

who was that aimed at anyway hazel? probably me, fair enough.. but if it was scott or darren bit out of order there.....


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

MrMister said:


> who was that aimed at anyway hazel? probably me, fair enough.. but if it was scott or darren bit out of order there.....


Huh? What you talkin about willis?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh pants ,I was actually just about to reply to Darren then I remembered hes not here anymore and you know what,I actually think I miss him :shock: lol.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

"Huh? What you talkin about willis?"

wasnt that gary coleman on different strokes? my brains pickled ..


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Oh pants ,I was actually just about to reply to Darren then I remembered hes not here anymore and you know what,I actually think I miss him :shock: lol.


is he actually gone?!?!?!?! for real?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh pants ,I was actually just about to reply to Darren then I remembered hes not here anymore and you know what,I actually think I miss him :shock: lol.
> ...


yerr... Rev banned him


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

this calls for a celebration!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

